# Magia por categorías > Cartomagia >  tipos de mezclas y mnemonica tamariz

## Yorch

hola! me acabo de hacer con este genial libro, y despues d leer unas pocas paginas, me doy cuenta q tamariz hace referencia a las mezclas faro, y nose q son, me imagino q sean mezclas falsas con alguna característica especial o nose, os agradeceria mucho si me mandais un privado y me lo decís. gracias

----------


## ossiris

Te gastaste mas de 100 euros en la sinfonia y no sabes las faros :Confused: ?
No son mezclas falsas son mezclas perfectas que llevan mucho mucho tiempo de practica y sobre todo de paciencia. Por que no te compraste un libro de tecnicas primero :Confused: ??
Me parece que malgastaste tu dinero.

----------


## Yorch

ya estamos, te he preguntado yo lo que opinas sobre si he malgastado o biengastado mi dinero? y si me sobra o me importa un bledo gastarlo? acaso es asunto tuyo?, dejando esto de lado, en que libro se pueden aprender las mezclas faro? gracias y un saludo

----------


## magic-carlos

En el GEC volumen 3 vienen perfectamente explicadas. De todas formas la mnemonica se puede usar sin saber hacer una faro.

Saludos.

----------


## Nach0

gec 3, y  con respecto a que si malastes tu dinero.....no le creo para nada, en todo caso le encontraras utilidad en cuanto avances

slds.
Nach0

----------


## 3_de_diamantes

Nadie ha dicho que Yorch se lo haya comprado ....

----------


## Nach0

Por lo que dijo Yorch pareciese que si

----------


## Yorch

muchas gracias por las aclaraciones, y efectivamente yo no he dicho que lo haya comprado, pues lo digo ahora, si, lo he comprado. un saludo

----------


## YaGo

Yo me muerdo la lengua...

----------


## Yorch

por qué te muerdes la lengua yago?

----------


## ossiris

Primero, me retracto, un libro de tecnicas no, uno de educacion comprate (o descargate).

Nadie te dijo que MALGASTASTE TU DINERO, en todo caso te dije ME PARECE, tu mismo, por otro lado no preguntas en que libro las podes aprender, preguntas que son y que te lo cuenten por privado.
Pero la verdad viendo tus otros post en el foro, tendria que haberme "Mordido la lengua" yo tambien.
Ademas en este foro se buscan y se dan consejos y lo que yo pretendia era darte un consejo, pero olvidate, si al menos usaras el buscador no hubieras ni siquiera abierto este post.
Segui asi, vas muy bien.

----------


## ossiris

Ahhh, me olvidaba, Ayer a la 1 am, estabas pensando en ahorrar para el libro y preguntando donde venian juegos para la mnemonica, despues decis que queres complementar el Canuto y el GEC1 con otro libro de monedas, si leiste el canuto y el GEC1, como no sabes lo que es una Faro :Confused: ?, y por otro lado, decime en que tienda te vendieron la sinfonia un domingo porque me gustaria ir a comprar, y no me digas que lo compraste por internet, porque es imposible que lo compres un domingo y te lo envien y te llegue el mismo domingo, todo esto y encima la que armaste por 7 euros de un envio, ahora decis que te gastaste 105 euros en un libro :Confused: ?.
Como veras hay algunos que SI usamos el buscador y leemos todos los mensajes del foro, para ayudar y encontrar ayuda.
Un Saludo y no tomes por tonta a la gente de este foro. Se sincero y seguro nadie te negara la ayuda.

----------


## Carcinos

Coño, vamos a ser humildes... Si te dicen que has malgastado tu dinero, pues das las gracias, preguntas por que, y pides consejo... Para eso estamos, no hace falta picarte... .)

Luego, usa el buscador, estos temas ya se han hablado....

 :Smile1:  Gracias

----------


## Yorch

bien, q yo sepa, ni en el canuto ni en gec1 vienen explicadas las mezclas faro, o si? si es asi, dime la pagina, xq en mis libros deben de faltar

----------


## Yorch

y por cierto carcinos, yo no pregunte q les parecia si habia malgastado mi dinero o no, por eso me pico, porque se meten donde no les llama, yo solo preguntaba por las mezclas faro unicamente. con respecto a ossiris, yo no he dicho q lo haya comprado en ninguna tienda, o si? y a mi no me importa gastar el dinero cuando lo gasto agusto, pero si me fastidia que me roben vale? aunque sean 5 centimos

----------


## ign

Me parece que hay mucho descaro por aquí. Esperemos que el GEC 3 no sea otro de esos libros que se pueden encontrar en la mula, como ya ocurre con el canuto, la sinfonía y otros tantos. No tengo nada más que decir.

Cambiando el tema, no debería decirlo en este post, pero ya que menciono la GEC, os comento un problemilla que tengo. 
Compré el 2º tomo de GEC y le faltan 2 páginas, la 459 y la 460. El libro no lo puedo devolver, pero no me parece justo pagar 36 euros por un libro y que le falten páginas, si a alguien no le importa escanear esas 2 páginas y enviármelas por privado, muchísimas gracias por su ayuda y atención.
Por cierto, tanto el tomo 1 como el 2, tienen algunas páginas repetidas, ¿es que no se controla mejor la impresión de los libros?

----------


## Yorch

oye pero si te faltan paginas porque no puedes devolverlo? es muy injusto no?

----------


## ossiris

Sabes que pasa Yorch :Confused: ? que todo lo que necesita aclaracion es porque esta obscuro.


ign, el GEC con todos sus tomos esta donde ya sabes, en castellano y en ingles.

Yo por mi parte estoy haciendo algo personal, que es usar el nombre de los libros como estan alli y poner otra cosa para que al bajarlo no les llegue entero mañana subo 2000 (si dos mil) fuentes falsas a los servidores, todas de libros y videos explicativos de magia.

Es mi granito de arena para que la magia siga viva y no muera en manos de cualquiera que tenga internet.

----------


## YaGo

Me muerdo la lengua para no ser excesivamente sincero y montarla. No pienso entrar al trapo. Ya lo he hecho otras veces y la he tenido. Que conste que daría mi opinión, pero me la reservo para mí.

----------


## Yorch

sisi, estará muy oscuro, pero tu sigues poniendo mensajes que no responden a nada, ign a pedido otra cosa, no te ha preguntado donde estan los GEC, eso lo sabe todo el mundo, y tampoco nadie te ha preguntado que haces para mantener la magia alejada de la gente. yo te he preguntado en que pagina del canuto se explican las mezclas faro, porque segun tu si que las explican, tampoco me lo has dicho, y siento decirte, que eso de las fuentes falsas, sirve de muy poco, teniendo en cuenta, que tus dos mil fuentes, comparadas con todas las que hay (es decir, millones) es totalmente insignificante, pero tu lucha, te felicito

----------


## ossiris

> sisi, estará muy oscuro, pero tu sigues poniendo mensajes que no responden a nada, ign a pedido otra cosa, no te ha preguntado donde estan los GEC, eso lo sabe todo el mundo, y tampoco nadie te ha preguntado que haces para mantener la magia alejada de la gente. yo te he preguntado en que pagina del canuto se explican las mezclas faro, porque segun tu si que las explican, tampoco me lo has dicho, y siento decirte, que eso de las fuentes falsas, sirve de muy poco, teniendo en cuenta, que tus dos mil fuentes, comparadas con todas las que hay (es decir, millones) es totalmente insignificante, pero tu lucha, te felicito


Paso de ti la verdad es que no entiendes nada.
Suerte!!!

----------


## ossiris

Ah perdon me olvidaba, capitulo 35, pagina 681, Las mezclas faro, GEC.

Ign, yo tengo los 5 tomos del GEC pero en ingles, (costaban mas barato, jeje) no se si te sirve que te escanee las paginas, decime y te las mando.

Un Saludo.

----------


## VANISH

euu!!..que bien yorch!el domingo 30 de abril preguntaste por "barajas mnemonicas" y decias que ibas a ahorrar para la sinfonia..y en el mismo dia ya ahorraste los 105 euros!! que bien!!.........  :Wink:  

ah y en cuanto a lo que dice ossiris..el dice lo que quiere porque como digo siempre y me canso de decir..este es un foro de opinion publica..y si vos preguntaste donde poner el dedo indice en una bottom deal y el dice que primero te tenes que cortar las uñas, lo dice,
 porque como ya dije..OPINION PUBLICA

y en cuanto a lo del libro..yyy la faro es complicada..te va a llevar un tiempo..pasa de largo los capitulos que te la pida..y trabaja en la mnemonica que es maravillosa...

(segui asi ossiris con lo de el burro..aunque sea un poco en vano..es algo..vamos gente contra la pirateria magica!!!)Ah oss..te metiste en el bitefigth..bien!!

saludos!  :Wink:

----------


## Yorch

lo tendré en cuenta vanish, pero entonces esto no sirve de nada si cada uno cuenta lo que le apetece en cada post no crees? y cuando dije "ahorrar" era una forma de expresión. saludos

----------


## ign

> Ign, yo tengo los 5 tomos del GEC pero en ingles, (costaban mas barato, jeje) no se si te sirve que te escanee las paginas, decime y te las mando.


De inglés entiendo muy poco, pero un amigo podría traducírmelas, así que si tienes tiempo y no te importa, me serían de muchísima ayuda, gracias de antemano.
En lo que respecta al tema de este post... Todos tenemos muy claro lo que pasa, no creo que haga falta seguir entrando al trapo.
Por cierto Yorch, el libro lo compré en un viaje a Madrid, y cuando tuve constancia de que le faltaban dichas páginas, era demasiado tarde como para devolverlo, por eso sólo me queda la opción de aguantarme y conseguirlas como buenamente pueda.
un saludo.

----------


## Yorch

ossiris, el capitulo 35, corresponde al GEC vol.3, yo en ningun momento he dicho q haya leido ese volumen. tb hiciste referencia al canuto. saludos

----------


## ossiris

Me extraña que preguntes que es una faro si sabes que estan en el tomo 3, entonces ya te lo compraste hoy :Confused: ?? jajaja, te felicito, seras un gran mago, ademas yo no hice referencia a nada, ni tengo porque darte explicaciones a vos de lo que digo o dejo de decir en el foro, ni vos a mi, simplemente pongo mi opinion y si no te gusta lo lamento, vivo en un pais donde hay democracia y puedo opinar lo que quiero, y esto es un FORO DE DISCUSION osea para opinar y discutir.
Y OPINO QUE:

Malgastaste tu dinero si compraste ese libro (cosa que no creo) sin saber lo que es un gimmick, (lo preguntaste hace unos dias) ni una faro, me parece y OPINO que no tenes nivel para una mnemonica ni para una faro, ni para la moneda atravesada por el cigarrillo, ni para muchas otras cosas que vos mismo decis en tus post diciendo que lees un juego y ya se lo haces a tus amigos, mal seguro, sin perfeccionar, sin practicarlo.
OPINO que eso, no me importa si te gastas TU dinero, si perdes TU tiempo, lo que me molesta y mucho es que gente como vos es la que destruye la magia, descargandose un libro y maltratando las tecnicas y demostrandole a sus amigos que cualquiera hace magia cuando no es asi.
Simplemente gente como vos es la que hace que la gente diga, que aburrido un mago. Pero lamentablemente no puedo hacer mas que OPINAR y como es mi derecho  OPINO y lo seguire haciendo, y si puedo evitar que haya cosas de magia por P2P o hacerlo mas dificil, lo hare te lo aseguro, tengo mas de 15 años trabajando en informatica y mas de 20 desde que tuve mi primer computadora y te aseguro que con un mensaje en un foro puedo saber hasta la direccion exacta desde donde se envio y ni te digo las cosas que puedo saber con el P2P.

Si queres APRENDER magia pregunta, asesorate y segui los pasos que corresponden, por mas libros de mnemonicas que te bajes y te aprendas no seras mago, para eso hay que dedicarle tiempo y pasion y ser un profesional (no me refiero a ganar dinero)cada vez que agarras un mazo de cartas, sino seras un mediocre que sabe algunos trucos de magia y nada mas.
Hay mucha gente que se compra un libro de medicina y por eso se cree medico? creo que no, con esto es lo mismo.
Pero ademas OPINO que sos bastante necio y no aceptas criticas, abriste un post contra tiendamagia por un envio, nadie te la dio razon y sin embargo no aceptas que estas en un error.
Seguro que la vida y los años te enseñaran a ser un poco mas humilde.
Te deseo buena suerte y sinceramente cuando necesites algun consejo o ayuda para APRENDER, podes contar conmigo, te voy a ayudar con lo que pueda, pero si vas a tu rollo y no escuchas a los que tienen un poco mas de experiencia que vos y estan para ayudarte y aconsejarte te equivocaste de foro y la magia no es para vos, esto es mas que saber 2 truquitos, es compañerismo y ayuda mutua.
Saludos, relee tus propios mensajes y pensa en tu actitud.
OPINO que no es la correcta.

Lo unico que pretendo Yo y algunos en este foro es que empieces por lo primero para que cuando llegue el momento de agarrar una mnemonica por ejemplo te sea mas facil y lo hagas bien, nada mas, solo son consejos para que seas uno mas de nosotros, de la mejor manera y para que te entusiasmes y puedas aportar tus experiencias.

----------


## Yorch

gracias.  cuando me han dicho que la mezcla faro está en el GEC3...creo que no me hace falta haber leido el libro para decirlo, y ya me informé de que es una mezcla faro, basicamente pones en el www.google.es, mezclas faro, y salen mogollon de paginas y articulos contandolo, uy lo que he dicho, he mirado una técnica sin comprarme el libro correspondiente...ay ay ay, que viene ossiris y me banea que es el defensor de la pirateria mágica...

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yorch, en el buscador de este foro pon MEZCLA faro y seguro que salen muchos temas que te pueden ayudar. 

Aqui estamos pa hablar de magia, los demás temas mejor a un programa del corazon o algo de eso, aqui nos importa la magia (o eso creo...)

----------


## Jimbo

Hombre, la mezcla faro en si no es dificil, lo que es dificil es hacerla "BIEN" para mezclar "1 a 1", de todas formas con practica no veo por que no puede conseguirlo el amiguete. Aunque la Mnemonica requiere un aprendizaje previo antes de ponerte manos a la obra con ella, eso si, cada cual con lo que haga.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Que discusión más chorra.

Eso sí, se podría ahorrar si usaseis el buscador.

Hace tiempo puse un post en el que decía que la Mnemónica (que la uso) me queda ENORME... y llevo 12 años en la magia en contacto con Juan...

Claro que también hubo algún "supercrack", que decían que eso eran paparruchadas. Habrá que verle usar una mnemónica.

Por cierto, Yorch, yo te saco de dudas, después de tus preguntas, la Mnemónica te queda no grande, sino inmensa, y así, creeme, no vas a llegar a NADA. Sólo a saber los secretos y mirar con una envidia bestial a gente que sí la sabe usar. Porque le han dado tiempo al tiempo y lo han hecho de forma progresiva... en concreto, llegas a faros, mnemónicas y demás... a los 10 años.

Luego están los que llevan uno o dos... y te tienes que reir de ellos y decirles "chico... la posición de dar, primero es la posición de dar". Ellos acaban por chocarse contra el muro :Wink: . 

Te lo dice alguien que se dedica a enseñar en el círculo mágico de Sevilla (la SEI de Sevilla vamos).

Haz lo que quieras, más gorda será la ostia. Por cierto, la bomba no vas a poderla leer en tu "libro comprado". Se ve fatal.

Ese es el problema de los magos (TODOS, no excluyo a ninguno) de hoy en día, que teneis tanta información al alcance que ni la aprovechais, ni le echais el ensayo que hay que echarle ni nada. Allá vosotros, más locos os volveremos los que sí que hemos ido poco a poco.

Un saludo. Y a quien no le guste, o le moleste lo dicho, que mire para otro lado.

----------


## magic-carlos

Bueno. Yo solo quiero animar a Yorch a que practique la faro. A mi en 15 días o así desde que empecé a practicarla me salía ya casi siempre. Además es una de las técnicas que gusta practicarlas :P.

Si te gusta la magia ya le irás sacando jugo a la sinfonía. Cada uno en la medida de sus posibilidades técnicas. Una cosa es "volcarse" con la sinfonía y otra cosa es ir seleccionando los juegos más asequibles para incluirlos en tu repertorio. A medida que se va avanzando se irá aprovechando mas el libro.

PD: Ah! y mucha razón tiene Extrem0... hablar mas de magia y menos de pirateria.

----------


## Goreneko

¿sabes que pasa? que cuando te bajas un libro, casi siempre falta alguna pagina. Los libros buenos merecen ser comprados.

----------


## MJJMarkos

Sin desmerecerte magic-carlos, no es mi intención, así que por favor no te molestes, y leete este reply:

Juan se tiró 3 años... 

Y Canuto otros 3...

Y Vicente aún no se atreve a tener que hacer series de Faros...

Con la Mnemónica hay que hacer 4 y 4...

Sin desmerecerte, te diré que en público no haces 4 faros de tirón sin fallar   :Wink:  si es como dices que la has aprendido, ni hartito de vino.

Eso siempre y cuando no seas de esos que fallan y desimbrican "ais que no me ha salido!" "ais por una".... que todo es posible. Todo el mundo sabe que si falla, hay que completar la mezcla y extirpar de alguna forma OCULTA.

Así que no metais más bola... está currandose el Canuto y se le anima a estudiar la faro?

Eso se llama no tener ni idea de magia, con todos mis respeto a quien se sienta ofendido. Pero es como ensayar un salto-empalme diagonal sin tener ni idea de los puntos de empalme...

Sólo daré un dato, y al que no le guste, que no lea:

El estudio de un juego de cualquier libro requiere:

1º Asimilación de lo leido.
2º Ensayo digital.
3º Ensayo hasta llevar a una mecanización de las acciones.
4º Preparación de la presentación espacial del juego.
5º Estudio del por qué de cada acción.
6º Alternativas.
7º Salidas para fallos.
8º La presentación (no es lo mismo que la charla para mi gusto).
9º La charla.
10º Ensamblado (timming en las acciones, transito y por supuesto, coordinación de palabras y acciones).
11º Ensayo general.

Para cualquier juego del libro de Vicente habría que hacer eso: echadle como mínimo... 2 semanas a un juego. SÓLO a un juego.

Los que no crean en esto, preguntadle a los ganadores nacionales con números propios... esas dos semanas por juego se dilatan a años...

Y los que piensen que es una exageración, dos cosas:

1º No sabeis magia. Así de rotundo.
2º Haceis mala magia.

Y os lo dice alguien que se ha dado de bruces por no seguir estas cosas...

Un dato informativo, Juan tiene efectos que le duran años... AÑOS de preparación, para llevarlos al público. Y es TAMARIZ. Pero por esto que os acabo de decir, es quien es. 

Y no es una lista que haga yo... es una lista que me dio el propio Juan hace unos meses.

----------


## VANISH

clap!clap!clap!clap!clap!clap!clap!clap!clap!

ahi tienen!!

jeje saludos!

----------


## magic-carlos

MJJMarkos, siempre me tomaré de buen grado los comentarios como el que has escrito. Mientras no se me falte al respeto leo y aprendo de todo tipo de comentarios.

Estoy de acuerdo contigo en casi todo. La sinfonía es brutal y si a ti te queda grande a mi 1000 veces más. Hacen falta años para usarla con soltura... etc. Totalmente de acuerdo.

La faro perfecta me sale 14 de cada 15 veces que la ejecuto sin necesidad de desimbricar. En público obviamente el porcentaje de fallos aumenta. Yo en público uso la faro. Pero solo una eh? hacer 4 faros seguidas no se me ocurriría ahora. (A lo mejor dentro de un tiempo sí, pero la he aprendido hace solo unos meses). Osea... que no soy de esos de ais, no me ha salido. Se que el porcentaje no es muy alto, pero lo suficiente como para que me atreva a hacer una faro en público. Y si sigo con la práctica, pronto me atreveré a hacer 4 en público (hago 14 en privado sin fallar).

Está estudiando el canuto. Y no puede aprender una faro? Yo cuando la aprendí no la necesitaba para nada, pero me gustaba tanto la mezcla que me puse a practicarla y me salió. Si le he animado es por que es una de las técnicas que mas gusta practicar. Además, yo me considero principiante, pero la faro me ha ayudado mucho: por ejemplo, para pasar de separación de colores a una mezcla perfecta de colores para comenzar con el juego AUTOMÁTICO ni ciego ni tonto.

Markos, para volcarse en la mnemonica hacen falta años, vale. Se necesitan saber técnicas muy avanzadas: saltos, dadas falsas, estimación, etc. Pero creo que una cosa es volcarse en la mnemonica y otra cosa es incluir algún juego sencillito mnemónico (que los hay) en tu repertorio.

Sobre los métodos de estudio, yo no uso ese exactamente. Pero si te puedo decir que los juegos de Vicente Canuto me llevan 2 semanas mínimo prepararlos.

Saludos.

----------


## YaGo

Yo llevo casi un año con las magias. Me he leído varios libros, de teoría y de juegos/técnica. Lo que dice MJJMarkos es cierto. Hago juegos básicamente del Cartomagia Fundamental. Hago, contados, SIETE juegos del libro. Y con hacerlos quiero decir que los tengo dominados técnicamente. Son juegos sencillos que se pueden improvisar sobre la marcha. Después tengo mis dos "joyitas": El Incauto Tramposo (7 meses con él, desde que lo colgué en la dama. El mismo MJJMarkos me dijo que me dedicara a otras cosas) y mi Agua y Aceite de Ascanio. (8 meses con él, lo he presentado 2 ó 3 veces). Luego aparte hago algún que otro juego, unos 4 ó 5. Vamos, que en total debo hacer unos 10-12 juegos. Sólo hago esos, y por cierto, regular para mi gusto. 12 meses, 12 juegos. Una media de uno por mes. Cada uno tiene sus dificultades, eso es evidente, pero ASIMILAR técnicamente un juego con más de 2 técnicas es algo que lleva tiempo. No olvidemos que después viene la presentación ante público real. Ahí es donde se prueba uno mismo y se da cuenta de qué es lo que falla. 

Estuve un tiempo buscando juegos, juegos BRUTALES de efecto. Buscaba libros donde encontrar esos juegos porque me sentía parado, sin saber que hacer. Como no tenía dinero para comprarme más libros (son caros) decidí seguir perfeccionando los que ya sabía. Resultado: Los juegos son infinitamente mejores. A base de estudiarlos MEJORAN. Ahora vuelvo a sentirme algo parado, y he empezado con las monedas. Ni mucho menos voy a ponerme ahora a estudiar juegos. Primero a entender cómo se coge una moneda, como se sujeta, y demás cositas. Pues con las cartas igual. Todo a su debido tiempo. La mnemónica, pues para dentro de unos 5 añitos, hasta que no me salga el salto perfecto ni lo intento.

----------


## ossiris

Creo que se llego al punto al que iba yo, no se habla de pirateria, se habla de accesibilidad sin control a informacion avanzada por parte de gentes iniciadas en el tema.
En concreto, lo de MjjMarkos es lo que quise darle a entender a Yorch, pero a veces la necedad es superior a la humildad, y ni hablar de irrespetuosidad, pero en fin el unico perjudicado es el necio, y mas no se puede esperar.
Yorch te va un privado, no me faltes el respeto ok?

----------


## superberis

MJJMarkos me ha parecido muy interesante lo que has comentado del método de estudio de un juego. Creo que ese apartado merece algo más que un simple listado ya que la gente que llevamos menos tiempo en esto podemos sacar mucho provecho de esas explicaciones. Yo personalmente te pediría que abrieses un nuevo post, o en este mismo, detallases lo que entienden por cada punto... si no te apetece hacerlo así espero que no te importe que te mande un privado con mis dudas acerca de ese tema.

----------


## Jesús_

> Sabes que pasa Yorch? que todo lo que necesita aclaracion es porque esta obscuro.
> 
> 
> ign, el GEC con todos sus tomos esta donde ya sabes, en castellano y en ingles.
> 
> Yo por mi parte estoy haciendo algo personal, que es usar el nombre de los libros como estan alli y poner otra cosa para que al bajarlo no les llegue entero mañana subo 2000 (si dos mil) fuentes falsas a los servidores, todas de libros y videos explicativos de magia.
> 
> Es mi granito de arena para que la magia siga viva y no muera en manos de cualquiera que tenga internet.


Mis felicitaciones y mi admiración, compañero Ossiris.
Si mis conocimientos técnicos me lo permitieran, subiría otras 2000 fuentes falsas.
El desierto es la suma de granitos de arena individuales.
Un saludo y suerte.
--
Jesús

----------


## ExTrEm0

Yo estoy de acuerdo con MjjMarkos y con Yago, yo llevo mas o menos 10 meses y controlar controlar bien tecnicamente un juego no controlo ni ocho juegos, que digo ni ocho, ni seis. Todos los dias practico los juegos que suelo hacer para perfeccionarlos hasta que vea que no hay ningun fallo en cuanto a tecnica, luego pienso como puedo presentarlo a la gente para que resulte interesante y no sea aburrido. Yo tambien era uno de los que se queria "comer el mundo" (lo reconozco) pero cada vez me doy cuenta con el paso del tiempo que es mucho mejor un efecto sencillo de realizar y que realices bien pero con un gran efecto hacia el publico (como puede ser el mini agua y aceite o el girando as,2,3,4) que hacer un efecto que sea complicado para ti, salga mal y aunque el efecto que hace hacia el publico es brutal, si tu no sientes que esta bien hecho no es lo mismo. Yo aun, despues de 9-10 meses sigo practicando juegos tan sencillos como puede ser los que nombré anteriormente, mini agua y aceite y girando as,2,3,4. Todos los dias los practico porque me parecen juegos sencillos de realizar comparados con otros y con un buen efecto en el publico. Yo tambien quiero empezar con monedas pero lo mismo, solo tecnicas por ahora.

Como ya han dicho, creo que lo mejor es ir paso a paso. Es como querer desde un principio correr los 100 metros en menos de 10 segundos. TODO REQUIERE UN ENTRENAMIENTO. 

Un saludo y no discutáis por magia, por favor. La magia está para disfrutarla. Si uno se quiere estudiar un libro dificil, pues allá él, cada uno puede tener sus opiniones pero tampoco hay que "exigirle" que haga lo que nosotros queramos, ni que estuvieramos con Franco xD Venga buen rollito y to eso.

----------


## Maverick

Qué culebrón. Me lo he leído todo sin pestañear.  :shock:

----------


## Jimbo

> Creo que se llego al punto al que iba yo, no se habla de pirateria, se habla de accesibilidad sin control a informacion avanzada por parte de gentes iniciadas en el tema.
> En concreto, lo de MjjMarkos es lo que quise darle a entender a Yorch, pero a veces la necedad es superior a la humildad, y ni hablar de irrespetuosidad, pero en fin el unico perjudicado es el necio, y mas no se puede esperar.
> Yorch te va un privado, no me faltes el respeto ok?


Hombre, de no ser por las posibilidades de internet, gente iniciada en la cartomagia como yo mismo, que por vivir en una ciudad pequeña no hemos tenido acceso a material para poder avanzar en nuestra aficion, estariamos mas que estancados. Gracias a este foro, entre otros, he podido ver reseñas de productos, consejos de gente que lleva mucho tiempo dentro de este mundo y bastante material que me ha ayudado a "crecer" como "cartomago" (entrecomillado porque me considero pese a rodo un aprendiz). Creo que aqui se discute mas el tema "pirateria" que el tema "difusion en la red". Yo personalmente he hecho mas de un pedido a tiendamagia gracias a RECOMENDACIONES DE LIBROS O TRUCOS CONCRETOS que he leido aqui o en la dama inquieta, de nos er por la red, jamas podria haber tenido en mis manos cierto material de aprendizaje que me ha sido mas que util. 

Si se discuten las posibilidades de yorch, o hace un par de semanas de un tal "amigo" que a los dos dias de empezar ya tenian la SF de Tamariz entre manos, es algo subjetivo, no podremos saber si realmente se han comprado el libro o no, solo podremos sacar conjeturas, pero SIEMPRE hay que dar el beneficio de la duda ene ste respecto. Que es un libro que les queda grande?? Eso no se discute en absoluto, pero cuando se empieza en la cartomagia se suele empezar con impetu y con ganas de comerse el mundo. Cuando vas demasiado rapido, es el mundo el que te acaba comiendo a ti, y acabas volviendo al canuto, como todos los "iniciados". A veces hay que dejar que ellos solos se den la torta, no creeis?

----------


## ossiris

http://www.magiapotagia.com/search.p...h_author=Yorch

Miren los mensajes y digame alguien si esta persona esta en condiciones de leer la sinfonia.
Tal vez es el mejor mago del mundo pero no lo demuestra con sus mensajes. (yo tampoco que quede claro), encima le dicen que mejor empiece por algo mas sencillito y se enoja.

Ademas quiero creer que seguira participando del foro, porque tiene 52 mensajes, tipico de algunos que vienen la arman, no consiguen lo que quieren con los mensajes y se van. De esa gente hay que proteger la magia, esa gente la destruye.

No hablo mas en este post es lo ultimo que digo.
Lo mejor seria el cajon del exilio.

----------


## magic-carlos

Yo creo que es bueno dejar que cada uno se "pegue la ostia" (como decís) el solito. Yo de todas formas no lo llamaría así.

Os pongo un ejemplo:
Si alguien que lleva 2 meses en la cartomagia se compra la sinfonía por que le entusiasma la magia y quiere aprender mucho y pronto... pues... por que le digais que está mal no va a cambiar su opinión.
Cuando ese alguien empiece a hacer juegos que no domina por su dificultad se dará cuenta de que no consigue grandes reacciones en el público o le descubren toda la técnica en el peor de los casos. Entonces hay 2 opciones:

1. Ese alguien empieza a madurar como mago.
2. Ese alguien deja la magia por frustración.

Si realmente le gusta la magia será la primera, en otro caso la segunda, y en poco tiempo habrá olvidado todo lo que aprendió.

Yo creo que todo el mundo se acaba dando cuenta relativamente pronto de que hay que seguir un método coherente de aprendizaje.

En fin, que solo quiero decir que hay gente en este foro que está muy obsesionada con que si tal o cual persona se ha comprado este libro que no es de su nivel, y eso, creo que es una cosa que tiene q ver cada uno.

Es solo una opinión y se que mucha gente no estará de acuerdo. No me gusta crear polémica así que espero que se tome como lo que es.

Un saludo.

----------


## Yorch

muchas gracias por tus consejos mjjjkarlos, sobre todo, gracias por el tono usado, ya que yo solo soy borde y antipatico cuando ponen mensajes en tonos chulescos contra mi (especialmnt Ossiris) acepto las críticias, y no voy a dejar el foro Ossiris, lo que pasa q tengo mas cosas q hacer que pasarme aquí el dia. bien respecto a la mnemonica, está claro que yo no quiero saber hacerlo todo ya, pero si quiero combinar efectos de ese libro con los del canuto, e ir aprendiendo poco a poco como ya han dicho. sin embargo, tengo 18 años, llevo 2 o 3 meses en esto de la magia y sin siquiera dedicarle una hora diaria (este año tengo los examenes de selectividad) y no tengo intención de dedicarme a la magia profesionalmente, asi que por favor, dejenme aprender a mi manera, yo me doy perfectamente cuenta de lo que está a mi alcance y lo que no, y descuiden, q no voy a dejar de lado el canuto ni mucho menos, ya que ni siquiera sé hacer cuentas falsas. saludos

----------


## MJJMarkos

Te lo has tomado bien. Me alegro, espero que este también te lo tomes bien.

La magia son secretos... repito: SECRETOS.

Y la gente vive de esto, para que vengas tu a destrozar los secretos. Porque te aventuro que con 2 o 3 meses en la magia tus mezclas falsas brillarán por su ausencia, y no es algo que te diga porque "sea adivino", sino porque lo sabemos todos. No hace falta ni dedicarse a la docencia.

Recuerdalo siempre, hay familias, o gente, que vive de esto. Así que respetalo.

Haz lo que quieras.

magic-carlos, no es un buen sistema el aprender a base de ostias, no se evoluciona. La principal seña de cualquier sistema educativo y la evolución humana se producen porque se evita las ostias de los descendientes a base de enseñarles el por qué no hace algo, y el qué hacer de forma metódica.

Es básico.

Un saludo.

----------


## Yorch

me estas diciendo que solo por no querer dedicarme profesionalmente a la magia, estoy apartado de ella y no puedo aprender? eso he entendido, y me parece una chorrada, ya que yo tengo curiosidad por saber y por aprender, las dos cosas, no solo curiosidad por como se hace esto o como se hace lo otro sino de tambien aprenderlo, y nose que quieres decir con la ausencia de las mezclas falsas

----------


## YaGo

Pues quiere decir que con 3 meses lo que tienes que hacer es practicar las mezclas falsas, porque si lo que quieres es hacer juegos con la mnemónca, lo primero es eso, MEZCLAS FALSAS.

Yo, con un año, he empezado a controlar BIEN un par de mezclas falsas. También es cierto que no les he dado caña, pero son difíciles.

Yo en tu lugar lo que sí haría sería aprenderme el orden de la baraja, eso nunca viene mal. Te lo aprendes y listo. Pero ANTES  de ponerte siquiera a hacer juegos de la menmónica típicos de adivinar la carta, me pondría a practicar muchas otras cosas mucho más importantes. Básicamente, los 10 primeros temas del "Canuto" me los trillaría y cuando estén dominados, entonces me pondría a mirar de lejos la menmónica, si es lo que quieres aprender. Desde luego, con 3 meses en la magia, los 10 primeros temas del "Canuto" no están, ni mucho menos ni siquiera controlados a medias.

Dedícate a lo que quieras, eso por supuesto, eres libre de lo que te dé la gana, pero como dice MJJMarkos, si realmente quieres aprender y HACER magia, intenta no estrellarte, porque si te estrellas pierdes tiempo, y eso no es algo que a nadie le guste hacer.

----------


## magic-carlos

> magic-carlos, no es un buen sistema el aprender a base de ostias, no se evoluciona. La principal seña de cualquier sistema educativo y la evolución humana se producen porque se evita las ostias de los descendientes a base de enseñarles el por qué no hace algo, y el qué hacer de forma metódica.


Ok, tienes razón. Me refería a que porque se recomiende en este foro a alguien que no siga por ese camino, nunca va a cambiar de opinión. Es lo que pasa cuando se es autodidacta (como yo).

Lo de la torta lo dije por que quizás la mia fue bastante suave y estoy muy contento de habermela pegado tan pronto.

Saludos

----------


## ossiris

A ver pero creo que aca nadie da ordenes, solo se dan consejos, Yorch si queres seguir con la mnemonica estas en todo tu derecho, lo que algunos queremos que entiendas es que al dedicarte a la magia vas a representar la magia y por lo tanto a los demas que nos dedicamos y representamos a la magia ya sea profesionalmente o no, no nos gustaria que alguna persona que no se dedica a la magia vea cosas mal hechas o desperdiciadas, por eso nos interesa y a mi en particular que si aprendes la mnemonica o lo que quieras lo aprendas bien porque entras en este mundo y queremos o quiero que entres bien, y sumes algo a esto y no que restes.
Supon que vas a una fiesta y haces un juego, te sale mal y te descubren el secreto, eso no te perjudica solo a ti, perjudica a todo mago que quiera hacer ese juego a esas personas. Te parece justo? a mi no.

No te enojes y no es que aca se lo tomen en contra tuyo, pero si creo que encaras mal las cosas debo decirtelas y vos debes tomarlas o dejarlas pero no enfadarte y contestar mal o tomarte a mal lo que se te dice. Respeta a los demas y seguro que los demas te respetaran.

----------


## Yorch

yo sé perfectamente lo que me queda grande y lo que no, quiero decir, que al leer un truco sé perfectamente si está dentro de mis capacidades actuales o no, si os interesa, he decidido no devolver el truco de la moneda que atraviesa un cigarrillo a tiendamagia, ahora mismo ese truco está fuera de mis capacidades, porque no sé hacer cambios de moneda, pero le he pedido a un amigo el libro de monedas, monedas y monedas, y creo que con eso, el video de inés haciendolo, y algo de práctica lo lograré, sabeis si en ese libro vienen los cambios de moneda? si no es asi, alguien amable podria decírmelo por un privado o lo que sea? un saludo, y por cierto, nunca me han pillado un truco ;-)

----------


## Goreneko

si que vienen cambios, vienen varios. si quieres te explico alguno facilito por MP.

----------


## Yorch

te lo agradeceria mucho goreneko si me explicas alguno

----------


## luisDeLuis

Después de haber leido los post de este tema me gustaría decirte varias cosas:
- Deberías relajarte magicamente hablando. Me explico, tus ganas de saber y aprender pueden a tu razón y es por eso que te quieres embarcar en efectos complejos sin saber que detrás debe haber una experiencia básica que crees que dominas por ser "fáciles":  El saber hacer una mezcla falsa, cortes falsos, subir y bajar cartas por la baraja a tu capricho, enseñar las cartas que quieres y esconder las que no quieres enseñar, meter una carta cualquiera en la baraja y saber donde a quedado. Es decir dominar técnicas simples que tras una relativa larga experiencia te llevan a subir escalones hasta llegar a una "mezcla faro" y a una "mnemónica" que no lograrás disfrutar tu y ni mucho menos tu público si no tienes una "soltura" "experta" "cartomágica" "básica".
  Yo empecé seriamente a plantearme la magia leyendo y practicando "Magia en el bar" de Juan Tamariz. Lo demás fué fluyendo.
Te recomiendo que te machaques el libro de Vicente Canuto y vas a hacer virguerías sin tener que hacer ni una faro.

Saludos,
LuisdeluiS

----------

